# KDS Detailing day and the swirl girls



## Kelly @ KDS

Here the cars washed ready to drive over the waxstock










thank you to Roy who let us wash the cars without a crowd around us .

The Kds bonnet propped up against a wall ,










we turned the bonnet around to face the 16 cars










The H&S police meant that me and marc walked around trying to find a place to put the bonnet.

bouncer came over to help us :lol:










Its Pj's idea it ended up on the main stage .

In the back ground 









bonnet on the wall the night before










up close










The KDS show car the night before



















Waking up the aventador in the morning



















wet sanding demo










Kons polishing










who's fired from KDS

steve hugget










the winner and how hired for KDS










And the swirl police










notice a common theme in the back ground and made sure viewed from both angles :lol:



















its seems hair dressers are talented at being last at the bar , winner a machine correction comp and being in the right place at the right time :lol: and russ's face says it all .

Kelly


----------



## Scrim-1-

Who won the speed detailer comp?


----------



## -Kev-

:lol: quality pics Kelly, did see you but as usual with these kind of gatherings you were busy-busy so left you to it


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

The answer is above 

The hair dresser , steve hugget 


kelly


----------



## Scrim-1-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> The answer is above
> 
> The hair dresser , steve hugget
> 
> kelly


An right, steves car was stunning!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

your getting all confused between the 3 comps 

1) speed detailing 
2) the 16 best 
3) arrive and shine 

all different with different winners 

steve won the first one above 

HTH 

Kelly


----------



## Scrim-1-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> your getting all confused between the 3 comps
> 
> 1) speed detailing
> 2) the 16 best
> 3) arrive and shine
> 
> all different with different winners
> 
> steve won the first one above
> 
> HTH
> 
> Kelly


I ain't getting confused Kelly, i know Steve won the speed detailing comp but I was saying just in general steves car was stunning lol.


----------



## Grommit

Awesome pics.

Out of interest. Who owns the Lambo and Ferrari? Are these individual companies or clients?


----------



## shuggett

Just goes to show how good Kelly's training is.
I knew nothing about machine polishing before Christmas.
Thanks for your help & patience Kelly.

Steve


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Grommit said:


> Awesome pics.
> 
> Out of interest. Who owns the Lambo and Ferrari? Are these individual companies or clients?


There are clients , the lambo owner and his wife where there on the day.

There will be a very large thread of the car soon ,

it was in very bad way before i worked magic on it ,

over spray anyone










leftover wax










DA sanding marks on every single panel



















Nice










The rear with most problems



















and in the sun



















more for the future :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Grommit

Thanks sir! I love the Aventador. Looking forward to seeing more. :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

shuggett said:


> Just goes to show how good Kelly's training is.
> I knew nothing about machine polishing before Christmas.
> Thanks for your help & patience Kelly.
> 
> Steve


Not a problem Steve,

To clear up any doubts in people's minds the judging throughout the day was always independent
, When it was one of the Auto Finesse staff I was asked to judge as it could look unfair for James to vote , but really it would not of mattered as each section machined is numbered and the judges don't know whos which number .

I was told that steve was in the final , of course I did not judge the result even thou it was planned for me to do so , due to I had trained him early this year.

So it was up to "other" judges to do just that .

Even on stage when I was asked to give out the main prise to the winner and Dom asked if I knew who won , I genuinely did not know until announced .

A lot of effort was put into the days comps to make them as fair as possible and also with some fun thrown in to .

You done well and made the dash up waxstock worth it too ,

nice machine you now have :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

A few more pics of the day for fun

Marc thinking how do i get this good :lol: and why do i always stand like a guy tea pot 










with paint film










nice rear end










Kons "i killl you"










Dave KG brought along his own body guards to protect him and after seeing jays guns made me think i must work out more often / actually must just start working out :lol:

and Dom looking thinking why is kelly trying to flex his muscles thats for another private show we hold for pro's only










kelly


----------



## Derekh929

Well the reflections on that bonnet are amazing what did you put on it after painting, and yes Russ your caught in that pic


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

And how funny , Kons today while at work come up to me and said look xxxxx has text me and asked why has kelly sacked you and have you found another job yet :lol:

all from this thread 

really 

Kons is the kelly side kick and we work sooooo well together 


kelly


----------



## Leemack

Awesome mate

Tried to get your attention at a couple of points during the day but you were busy so rather than be rude i moved on :thumb:

That bonnet was lush, as were the prepped motors !!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Derekh929 said:


> Well the reflections on that bonnet are amazing what did you put on it after painting, and yes Russ your caught in that pic


one coat of supernatural the night before , on the day just dusted down by Pj










kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

this is my mirrors on the way over was nice










kelly


----------



## Bigbruno71

Well done Steve I was on just before you, good day all round well worth the 780 mile round trip.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Concours Car Care said:


> Awesome mate
> 
> Tried to get your attention at a couple of points during the day but you were busy so rather than be rude i moved on :thumb:
> 
> That bonnet was lush, as were the prepped motors !!


Thanks :thumb:

I think that was the case for most guys that looked like they may of wanted to chat ,

i had 15 minutes break in the whole day and due to this i had to say to guys without being rude "i got a lot on and need to be either somewhere or with someone , my staff are around for help you thou" .

when ever travelling from one place to another i just done that without making eye contact to keep me focus and not get behind to much with the day .

I had guest's there to and had to make sure they we ok through the day too ,they had been there most of the day before too so for them long weekend really 

kelly


----------



## Leemack

I know buddy, :thumb:

Credit to ya anyway.


----------



## -Simon-

Great work guys and congrats to Steve!!!


----------



## ianFRST

you know its good, when you can see how shiny the RS is, in the reflection :lol:

nice to have a quick chat to you


----------



## Matt.

Loved the RS Ian. A credit to you.


----------



## mdk1

The Lambo came up good, Kelly. Nice work.


----------



## shuggett

Bigbruno71 said:


> Well done Steve I was on just before you, good day all round well worth the 780 mile round trip.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Many thanks, quite a shock to of won though.

cheers Steve


----------



## shuggett

-Simon- said:


> Great work guys and congrats to Steve!!!


Thanks very much Simon.
See you soon
Steve


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

:lol: busted!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

shuggett said:


> Many thanks, quite a shock to of won though.
> 
> cheers Steve


Congrats Steve and great to finally meet you :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Congrats Steve and great to finally meet you :thumb:


you were both on the group training in 2011 with me i am sure , its funny how many times you can be in the same place with others and still not know who is who , i guess why name badges work well if a little gay 

kelly


----------



## Roy

Kelly @ KDS said:


> this is my mirrors on the way over was nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly


Convoy :lol: you can just make out what looks like that bloomin police car behind the Aventador.


----------



## gtechrob

congrats to steve for the win - didn't get a second to come off our stand to have a look at anything at all during the day. seems that the big wool buffing pads were used - think for next year it could be interesting to do a time attack to compare polishing systems (with a full ipa/panel wipe wipe down after completion) as this will be particularly relevant to detailing professionals.

kelly - that bonnet - wow! don't know where you found the time to do it (apparently it took as long to do as a full respray) but it looked fab as too did the aventador (but obviously 90% of it's look was down to the lsp :lol


----------



## Over The Rainbow

Kelly @ KDS said:


> i had 15 minutes break in the whole day


which i think i managed to catch you for before you were man handled back to work :lol:

Good to catch up!

Alfie


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Over The Rainbow said:


> which i think i managed to catch you for before you were man handled back to work :lol:
> 
> Good to catch up!
> 
> Alfie


yep i do think you got my 15 minute break 

i have to pop in when ever i am at the ace cafe again :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Foxx

Didn't really get chance to scope you out at the event - was rushed off my achey feet - but looks like everyone had a cracking time. Great photos!


----------

